
Canadian smart glasses going 'offline' weeks after company bought by Google - malwarebytess
https://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/canadian-smart-glasses-going-offline-weeks-after-company-bought-by-google-1.5042010
======
ecpottinger
A perfect example of why I try and avoid hardware that needs a company's
server to work. People have very powerful computers at home and their own
work, they should be able to do the processing themselves.

